# Amplificador de carro en la casa ?



## pabloartee (Sep 1, 2006)

quiero hechar a andar un amplificador de carro en la casa sony xm-504z.. 

ya me habian regalado una fuente de poder de computadora modificada que tiraba 12V.. i me funciono perfecto por un rato.. aprox.. 30 minutos.. empezo a oler a qemado despues salieron chispas y esta se apago.. 

La abri para revisar y me di cuenta que se quemo un transformador..

Quisiera saber que es lo que me conviene ahora..

Hacer otra igual.. o que puedo hacer?

Si me podrian mandar algun circuito de una fuente.. se los agradeceriaa.. muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## mrdll (Sep 6, 2006)

> quiero hechar a andar un amplificador de carro en la casa sony xm-504z..
> 
> ya me habian regalado una fuente de poder de computadora modificada que tiraba 12V.. i me funciono perfecto por un rato.. aprox.. 30 minutos.. empezo a oler a qemado despues salieron chispas y esta se apago..
> 
> ...



Wenas, en resumen,lo que quieres hacer es alimetnar una etapa de potencia de coche en tu casa...

pues logicamente es normal que la fuente se te halla fundido, je, ademas he visto que el amplificador ese es de unos 100 watt x 4 por lo que el consumo de amperios es bastante elevado, digamos que andara cerca de 35 Amperios de consumo cuando una fuente de poder de un pc no da mas de 5 amperios jeje ya te digo, 

Mi recomendacion es que vendas esa etapa y te compres con el dinero recaudado y un poco mas un wen equipo hifi para tu casa, por qué?¿, pues para conseguir un transformadorrador que te ofrezca como minimo ese amperaje incluso deberia de ser un poco mas, te salria entre 600 y 1000€ a no ser que hallan bajado los precios, y a parte de que no los venden en cualquier tienducha, y evidentemente deveras de comprarlos conmutados, pues si fuese un trasnfo normal, casi que necesitarias una carretilla para llevarlo..


Un saludo


----------



## guillermach (Sep 12, 2009)

yo tengo la solucion ,si tenes una soldadora electrica chica, la podes adaptar para hacer un cargador  de baterias y lo mismo podrias alimentar esa potencia,hacete un rectificador y listo, nada mas barato y tenes toda la potencia y a romper los vidrios de la casa y armar terribles fiestas , saludos espero te sirva


----------

